# good cheese making books



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Just polling for good books on cheese making...outside of Ricki Carroll. I have one of hers.
I'm wanting to do something with ash, and some washed in a wine or ale.

thanks! :biggrin


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Jillian, My standby and a well-worn book in my cheese room is "The Cheesemaker's Manual", by Margaret P Morris. I think Cathy at Dairy Connection.com has it or Hoegger Supply. Jennifer


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Jennifer! I have put that on my list to purchase


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have used Margret's book too! It is great if you want to learn a lot about milk. 
I wanted to share something fun I did with extra chevre so hope this is not too off the original topic. 

I have some plastic drink cups from the dime store that I poked holes in the bottom of for drainage. After pouring off as much of the whey as possible without disturbing the big round of curd- I put about a cup of curd in each of these and put them (covered with butter muslin) on a rack to drain and when they were not dripping anymore (overnight) I popped them out and rolled the little pyramids of cheese in ash on all sides and then set on a bamboo mat in the fridge. This mat is the kind that is used to roll sushi with and also very cheap at Asian groceries but anything that lets air circulate would work. I left them in the fridge uncovered for about 2 weeks and they continued to dry. The ash keeps them from forming any bacteria on the surface. 
When they are cured for about 2 weeks the flavor is different and the texture is more dense and it is a fun change and easy to do. We used our own ball milled ash because we were working some up for glaze materials anyway but you can purchase ash that is food grade at cheese suppliers.
I served a thin slice of this cheese on my Asian Pear pie and had lots of groans of approval all round!
Lee


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee, that sounds awesome, thank you! 
I was wondering about 'aged chevres,' I've bought them and they were great, but was afraid to try it figuring I'd just grow all sorts of funk on it.


----------

